# Any one use floating colony traps for muskrats?



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

I am looking to make a few and do not have any experience with them. I have used regular floats with steel traps with sucess, just wondering if any one who may have used the floating colony sets has any pointers. I understand the 8" x 8" x 36" is the max size allowed. Would the underwater cage have to abide that law as long as the above water size was within legal limits?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

maurob said:


> I am looking to make a few and do not have any experience with them. I have used regular floats with steel traps with sucess, just wondering if any one who may have used the floating colony sets has any pointers. I understand the 8" x 8" x 36" is the max size allowed. Would the underwater cage have to abide that law as long as the above water size was within legal limits?


Fur harvester rules state: It is unlawfully to...

Use a multiple catch or colony trap except for taking muskrats, provided the trap is completely submerged. Colony traps must be constructed of steel and be no larger than eight inches high, eight inches wide and 36 inches deep. (Nuisance control operators MAY use colony traps for muskrats and other species.) 

I am not sure I understand what you mean by above water size.

So, if you are asking, "can I use a colony trap emerged from water with my fur harvester's license?" The answer is no.


2014 Ballot: YES for Conservation. No for Out Of State Money!!!


----------



## maurob (May 3, 2013)

I think if I leave the doors off the top portion and make it narrow enough that it would be difficult for them to turn around and walk out, they would use the water exit at the center of the float which would have a one way door to the 8 x 8 submerged cage under the float. I think I will hang a suit feeder filled with apple slices above the hole to entice them. I will check with the LEO before I set to make sure I don't have any suprises when I get checked in season. If it works as intended, I will be sure to update in season with pics. I am sure I am not the first to use something like this and was wondering if any body else had ideas for catching rats in deeper water other than the standard 2 or 4 trap floats that we all use.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow. That sounds like quite the muskrat Habitrail system. I would love to see how it's designed and if it works. 

I would think if one was to build a small raft and placed a baited connibear hanging trapeze style below it, one could catch a fair amount of muskrats in the right area. After all, you're basically doing the same thing with tip ups. It wouldn't be a colony trap but it may work fair enough one-on-one to give it a try.

Good luck and don't forget to post pics!
2014 Ballot: YES for Conservation. No for Out Of State Money!!!


----------

